# Nebraska record silver carp



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like I'll own the state record for archery on silver carp,...for awhile at least. :lol: 
This one was registered at 17lbs. 13oz.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

congrates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you gonna leave some for me? congratulations, where were you? i went up last weekend, and it sucked, but id like to get out this weekend again if i fill my last turkey tag friday night, or saturday morning.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

what part of the state are you guys in, are you hunting the river, i dont think ive ever met either of you in person, but you never know. Im in omaha.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

we live by yankton, and shoot the river below the dam, and i get up to the swamp at niobrara. i live in bloomfield. you ever make it up this way?


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

ive been up to yankton a few times fishing, never tried below the damn for anything though. havent even been out with the bow fishing setup yet, gonna try and take my 3rd turkey in the morning though.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm heading up in a bit here to Gavins. Going to break Whisker's record tonight. j/k :beer:


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

Whisker if you dont mind answering did you get the silver out of the missouri below Yankton ? wondering if theyre up there yet we've gotten a few bigheads in the huron area and I'm sure with the higher water they'll make it further north yet


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Downstream from Gavins Point dam.
Kill em all.... 8)


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

only good thing about them is they keep jet skiers out of your hair


----------

